# IBS-D Study in Cleveland, Ohio



## medietrich (Sep 27, 2000)

I just got off the phone with a company called Rapid Medical Research that's in the Greater Cleveland Ohio area (East side) and they're going to be starting Phase III trials for people with IBS D. The study drug is Cilansetron. I may join the study, but want to talk to my gastro first (I have my first app't with the Cleveland Clinic Digestive Center next week -- they're the second best digestive center in the nation).Anyhow... not sure if Rapid Medical Research wants people calling yet since they haven't promoted the study yet -- but they can be reached at (440)460-2400.


----------

